# Poker Software for Macs?



## theKingXXX (Jul 5, 2005)

Is it just me - or is every single online poker room non mac compliant  

It is such a huge pain in the ass having to remotely connect to my wife's Windows machine every time I want to play online poker. HELP!


----------



## matrix_x (Jul 5, 2005)

Yea, there are very few poker rooms that work on Macs 

http://www.mac-poker.net lists two of the major ones that do, which have worked out great for me. Down the road I'm hoping more poker rooms will see the Mac market for what is really and make their software compliant.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 5, 2005)

I play at http://www.pokerroom.com all the time. It's Java, but even so, it's a lot faster, cleaner, more attractive and all-around better than most Windows-native sites I've tried.


----------



## theKingXXX (Aug 26, 2005)

matrix_x said:
			
		

> Yea, there are very few poker rooms that work on Macs
> 
> http://www.mac-poker.net lists two of the major ones that do, which have worked out great for me. Down the road I'm hoping more poker rooms will see the Mac market for what is really and make their software compliant.



Excellent site - I gave Pacific a try


----------



## texanpenguin (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.holdempoker.com


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.gamblersanonymous.org/ Kidding

But if you ever have problems with a page on your Mac, try Internet Explorer, some pages rudely need IE to work


----------



## matrix_x (Dec 28, 2005)

GamesGrid is my favorite - they've got a pretty sweet bonus


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.fulltiltpoker.com has a Mac beta now. It's not on their site yet, but you just need to email support@fulltiltpoker.com and ask for it. It's still betalicious (read: slow and buggy) at the moment, but it looks promising.


----------



## kinc (Jan 7, 2006)

www.live3dpoker.com


----------



## adambyte (Jan 8, 2006)

Yahoo! Games has a poker section that works fine, along with a bunch of other great games, including Literati (scrabble ripoff).


----------



## matrix_x (Mar 3, 2006)

matrix_x said:
			
		

> Yea, there are very few poker rooms that work on Macs
> 
> http://www.mac-poker.net lists two of the major ones that do, which have worked out great for me. Down the road I'm hoping more poker rooms will see the Mac market for what is really and make their software compliant.



I see they have Full Tilt Poker listed now - how are you guys liking their downloadable client?
All I can say is IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME lol


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, the download client WORKS. So that's good. It's still a beta, though, so there are issues, and there are also some big design flaws. It uses way too much CPU power (they list this as a 'known issue', so I expect a fix), but I can live with that.

My biggest complaint is that it is simply not a well-behaved program. It brings itself to the front every time its your turn. This is _not cool_. Imagine you're typing in another program (which is the case about 90% of the time). Suddenly it's your turn, and everything you type is going into the chat field. Ugh. Awful, awful design. Mac apps should NEVER bring themselves to the front. I've emailed them about this, and may well email them again.


----------



## noguchi (Jul 28, 2006)

There are new options out there for Mac Poker players, from the upcoming Party  Java client to BootCamp and Parallels.  Check out Boot Camp Poker info here.


----------



## theKingXXX (Sep 20, 2006)

So if I go to Mac Poker and click "Full Tilt Poker" and click "Download Now" then go to the Mac section, I can play right on my Mac?


----------

